# I need advice on removing my dash....



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone link a 'how to' for the removal and installation of a dash board? My passenger-side airbag deployed. Looks to be a 2 piece dash, which would make it easier as the top piece houses the airbag.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 8)


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

AuTTiMan check out waks site if I remember correctly there should be a how-to on that, if not it's very easy.
It's a 2 part dash I took mine apart recently to fit new HU & get some parts carbon coated. I can post up some photos if needed.

Nick


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Just done this very job this weekend!

Basically you need a Torx 25 (If I remember)

Disconnect Battery
Open both doors and remove both fuse covers on either side
Undo all Torx screws on the glovebox and disconnect cables. Remove.
Undo all Torx screws on the lower half of the dash under the driver and remove.
Undo the metal centre console surrounds and remove
Undo the Ashtray and remove
Remove radio and undo 2 x Torx screws
Undo plastic surround on the climate control and remove
4 x Torx Screws on the climate control and remove
4 x Torx Screws holding the TT centre console in. Remove
Drop the 4 screws from the Steering Column and rest on the seat
Disconnect passenger airbag connection and remove airbag complete in the carrier from the car
Undo all Torx screws on the left hand side of the fuse box cover (Passenger side)
Repeat for the fuse box on the driver side of the car
Remove A Pillar Surrounds. Just prise off gently as they are push clips
Disconnect heated seat switches etc.
Remove Dashboard Clocks
Slide dash towards you (3 clips at the back that hold it securely) and pull out.

Hope that helps.










Old Dash in place with a lovely repair










Glovebox removed










Lots of parts litering the lawn










All lower half of the dash out










All dash out










New dash top in










Steering column back in place and centre console rebuilt










Completed dash!










Took around 5 hours to do. 3 to strip, 2 to put back in.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Just a quick note to say thanks very much BFT John for all your help in this thread - I've just used your guide to get Shed's dash and heater box out to replace the aircon evaporator.


----------



## Rogerj (Feb 22, 2019)

Help please
I have a mk1 1.8t tt
It is in need of a heater matrix 
I have stripped out the dash disconnected the 
Ac pipes in engine bay
But the box at the passenger side will not budge 
Am I missing something
Also removed the two plastic nuts beside the 
Pollen filter

HELP please


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

There's a heater matrix thread which should have the info you need.

Also noted above, we had big fish John on here once!


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Rogerj said:


> Help please
> I have a mk1 1.8t tt
> It is in need of a heater matrix
> I have stripped out the dash disconnected the
> ...


Hiya mate, you might want to take a look at this guide on Workshop-Manuals.com - I used it last August to replace my air con evaporator (next to the heater matrix) in Shed:

Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6228
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6229
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6230
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6231
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6232
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6233
Housing Assembly HVAC: Removal and Replacement - Page 6234

Might be worth printing each page off and popping it in a ring binder so you can keep it with you in the car while you work.

ps Don't breathe the dust in from the heater box, or get it on your skin - it's full of viruses and bacteria from the last 10+ years and will probably make you sick with a horrible cold or flu as happened to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello.

Crossbar can be removed fully from the car ?

Doing heater core now.
I have some play with bar on the left side, but won't move at all on the right.

Any extra bolts from outside, or behind fuse box ?

UK car.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Read the guide in the links above, bud  you only need to make a couple of strategic cuts to the bar support and the heaterbox pops right out


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

You have to remove the wiper mechanism and there is a bolt at the back of there it holds the bracket that secures the steering column side. Very annoying. I have removed my central tube to cut bits off it when trimming weight off the car.
I took the heater core out to remove the air con heat exchanger . Great fun putting it all back together.
page 5 
View attachment central tube removal pdf.pdf


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

alexgreyhead said:


> Read the guide in the links above, bud  you only need to make a couple of strategic cuts to the bar support and the heaterbox pops right out


Without removing bar at all ? Didn't seen anything like that, and I did some research...

That's what U mean ?

https://workshop-manuals.com/audi/t...and_repair/removal_and_replacement/page_6230/

This bit has to be removed from the car ?

2x holes on top to be drilled, and cut it away ?

What's that threaded washer at the bottom ?

UK car will be same option ?


----------



## foxik33 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok, bar removed. Extra hidden bolt behind wipers motor.


----------

